# Hi Everybody



## Johns_25y (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello everyone, my name is Jonathan. I'm 25, and I'm about to graduate as a teacher in biology. 

First I want to say that English is not my native language so ... forgive any grammatical errors. Secondly I want to express my love for writing. 

I work in a small novel I've been developing for almost a year now. It's a fantasy novel, and I'm using several children's stories as an inspiration, but with my own personal touch.  

Anyway, I thought it would be good to make new friends on this site to share ideas. 

With nothing else to say, I hope to meet as many friends as possible. :tongue:


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, Jonathan, welcome aboard! I think you will find lots of us here with a scientific and/or education background. There are several folks here who did not grow up speaking English but who put native speakers like me to shame with their writing. I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello, Jonathan and welcome.

I admire anyone who can do a novel -- I write poetry and short stories.  I don't think I have the mindframe for a longer work, though one of my short stories may morph on me.

This is a friendly place. Speaking only for myself, I've learned a lot from being a part of this community.

We also have games here ... look around and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Jonathan, sounds like you'll fit right in. There are several other non-native English speakers here (that I know of) so you are in good company.

Welcome!


----------



## Nickleby (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't worry about your English. It's understandable, and as for minor issues like spelling, well, that's what editors are for.  Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome! I am a big fan of fantasy and if you are basing your work on childrens stories sign me up!  I am very intrigued.   I cant wait to read your work and get to know you more.  There are several people on the board qualified to help those who are ESL.  I would like to consider myself one of the, so if you need any help, shoot me a private message.  I would love to be of service.  

See ya around!


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome Jonathan, congratulations! graduation is in a couple of weeks for my daughter Savannah as well, she also with a biology degree. 
Exciting times these are, glad to have you here!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi John, your English is wonderful, so you've nothing to worry about there. Welcome to the site and congratulation on the novel.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 13, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, what is your first language. I know that Yfig speaks French, and Schrody is from...Croatia maybe? There are plenty of people here that have plenty of experience translating and writing in other languages, so be on the lookout for others. I know that it's invaluable to have people of all different backgrounds here, so cheers!

I'm a biologist myself, so it's nice to see you here. I can only imagine what kind of patience you must have being a teacher. If you can have that tough a skin as a writer, you'll make it a long way in this business, believe me. It's just a matter of time before something comes your way. That's why I recommend critiquing as much as writing. It helps you understand what things to avoid and what things to amplify in your writing.

Welcome to the forums! Let me know when you're posting, and I'll be right there to help you out.
thepancreas


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2014)

Heyo! Nothing better than a great fantasy story, keep that up. And as others have said before, your English reads just fine 

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Because sometimes the crow flies NORTH for winter.


----------



## Johns_25y (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome, I really appreciate it.

In answer to your question *thepancreas11*, my native language is Spanish, since I am a native of Bogotá.

Concerning my novel, I've also been thinking lately about adding some Celtic folklore. Perhaps I'll use fairies in my novel.

Something I discovered researching was that, unlike what is believed today, folklore fairies were not benevolent, in fact, they were more like the gods of ancient Greece in terms of selfishness and bad temper. Fairies were creatures that had to be treated carefully if you wanted to stay out of trouble.  I found this very interesting and perhaps i'll make some modifications to my manuscript. Maybe i'll post a chapter on this site when I do.

Until then, If you have any questions or concerns, I'm all ears. 8)


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello. Once you reach ten posts you'll be able to share your work. Until then, feel free to browse and critique the work of others. Good to have you here.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been to Bogotá, but I heard that the prettiest girls are in Medellín. Of course, a girl from Medellín was the one who told me that. So you are Jonathan the Columbian biology-teacher novelist interested in Celtic folklore. Should fit right in.. Welcome.


----------



## Johns_25y (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you, Trygve. Yeah Medellín girls are pretty. But i actually prefers the ones from Cartagena.:tongue:
And yeah, i'm actually reading 'Celtic Myths' by Miranda Jane Green. I'ts a pretty cool book.


----------

